# Young Daughter Recently widowed in Spain



## esorave13 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,
My young daughter 33 was unfortunately recently widowed in Marbella.
Her partner who I believe was a Spanish resident was 42.
She has a new born baby and 2 other children 7 and 8.
My question is where does she go to find out if she is entitled to any
help financially as there was no life insurance and she has little money
and a mortgage and of course the normal living expenses.
She may have to return to UK which would be sad as she is/was very happy
in Spain.
Any advice would be much appreciated.
Thankyou.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

How terribly sad for the whole family. Was her husband a Spanish national, did he or she work in Spain and did they have insurance on their mortgage???

Jo xxx


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Has your daughter contacted the British Embassy in Spain, they may be able to give help and advise her, I am not sure where the nearest office is to Marbella.


----------



## esorave13 (Jul 23, 2013)

jojo said:


> How terribly sad for the whole family. Was her husband a Spanish national, did he or she work in Spain and did they have insurance on their mortgage???
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo,
I do not think there was insurance on the mortgage,but will double check.
He (Julio) was an Argentinian but I am led to believe had recently obtained Spanish residency.

Regards,
Peter.


----------



## esorave13 (Jul 23, 2013)

fergie said:


> Has your daughter contacted the British Embassy in Spain, they may be able to give help and advise her, I am not sure where the nearest office is to Marbella.


Thanks Fergie,
I will pass on your suggestion,appreciate it.
Regards,
Peter


----------



## xocolate (Jan 12, 2013)

Very sad to hear about this, but if there is no insurance or pension worth mention, then the sad reality is that she will be thrown out on the street if not paying her bills. Social security is just not existing here.


----------



## esorave13 (Jul 23, 2013)

xocolate said:


> Very sad to hear about this, but if there is no insurance or pension worth mention, then the sad reality is that she will be thrown out on the street if not paying her bills. Social security is just not existing here.


Thanks for replying, something may come up yet, possibly rent out the appartment
to pay the mortgage but new accommodation would then have to be found.
But thanks for the comments everyone,keep them coming if you can think of anything
worth pursuing.
Peter


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I would think it vital to know if he had official Spanish nationality, if they were married and if they worked legally in the country.

With three children they are officially a "large family" (familia numerosa") and that brings benefits on its own that they should have been receiving anyway. Do you know if they were?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I would think it vital to know if he had official Spanish nationality, if they were married and if they worked legally in the country.


yes, and for how long. Spain is a harsh country - even to its nationals, but unfortunately foreigners, regardless of their residency status arent necessarily entitled to any kind of payments/assistance - not even the national health care. What matters is the amount of contributions people have made and for how long. However, your daughter, as a UK citizen may be entitled to something from the UK if she has made NI contributions in the past???

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There is an organisation for Familias Numerosas in Andalucia and for example they talk about the possibility of gaining protection against eviction. It's worth getting in touch with them to see if they can provide your daughter with some kind of guidance
Donde solicitar el título de familia numerosa « Familia Numerosa

Also, here's a widows' organization that will be able to help you. Even if you can't speak Spanish, I always think it's worth sending off an email in English as probably somebody somewhere will be able to speak English.
OR 
Get a friend or a translator to help. It's worth it!!
CONFAV


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

How terribly shocking for all involved and condolences to your daughter.

I'm sure someone in the area will pop up with local numbers, but you could contact the British (Consulate? Foreign Office?) authorities to see what they might advise. Also, do you know if there is a will? If so, it would be kept at the central registry and there is an official form from the Ministry of Justice to confirm whether there was a will or not. Perhaps a visit to the local Notary's office or a gestor or solicitor in Marbella would give more information about what is required. I dare say there are English-speaking support networks there that can offer advice. 

I was also widowed here and the aftermath was such a blur - filled with forms, photocopies, visits to offices and payments - I'm sure you are aware how bureaucracy rules in this country. There are strict time limits within which things have to be done so expert advice is needed fast.


----------



## esorave13 (Jul 23, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I would think it vital to know if he had official Spanish nationality, if they were married and if they worked legally in the country.
> 
> With three children they are officially a "large family" (familia numerosa") and that brings benefits on its own that they should have been receiving anyway. Do you know if they were?


Not sure Pesky Wesky, will certainly look into it, thankyou so much for your
input it is much appreciated.
Peter


----------



## esorave13 (Jul 23, 2013)

jojo said:


> yes, and for how long. Spain is a harsh country - even to its nationals, but unfortunately foreigners, regardless of their residency status arent necessarily entitled to any kind of payments/assistance - not even the national health care. What matters is the amount of contributions people have made and for how long. However, your daughter, as a UK citizen may be entitled to something from the UK if she has made NI contributions in the past???
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo,I will also look into this, I'm going to show this thread to my daughter
to show her that there are people out there who really care.
Peter


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

esorave13 said:


> Not sure Pesky Wesky, will certainly look into it, thankyou so much for your
> input it is much appreciated.
> Peter


Isn't your daughter in touch with his family? They could help a lot as far as language is concerned, just by sending them links and getting them to read through legal stuff. Even if your daughter speaks Spanish you know what legalese is like...


----------



## esorave13 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thankyou all for all your suggestions, every idea will be followed up and implemented if at all possible,thankyou
Peter.


----------



## esorave13 (Jul 23, 2013)

Madliz said:


> How terribly shocking for all involved and condolences to your daughter.
> 
> I'm sure someone in the area will pop up with local numbers, but you could contact the British (Consulate? Foreign Office?) authorities to see what they might advise. Also, do you know if there is a will? If so, it would be kept at the central registry and there is an official form from the Ministry of Justice to confirm whether there was a will or not. Perhaps a visit to the local Notary's office or a gestor or solicitor in Marbella would give more information about what is required. I dare say there are English-speaking support networks there that can offer advice.
> 
> I was also widowed here and the aftermath was such a blur - filled with forms, photocopies, visits to offices and payments - I'm sure you are aware how bureaucracy rules in this country. There are strict time limits within which things have to be done so expert advice is needed fast.


Thanyou Madliz, I am not in the country,but I know what youe are saying and thankyou for taking the time to help.
Peter.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Can't offer any advice but just wanted to extend my sympathy to your daughter. What a horrible situation for all involved. Hope she daughter finds some help soon.


----------



## esorave13 (Jul 23, 2013)

goingtobcn said:


> Can't offer any advice but just wanted to extend my sympathy to your daughter. What a horrible situation for all involved. Hope she daughter finds some help soon.


Thankyou so much
Peter.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

How very sad indeed. Please get your daughter to check the insurance out. When we signed for our mortgage it was obligatory to take out mortgage insurance, this is different from life insurance.


----------



## esorave13 (Jul 23, 2013)

leedsutdgem said:


> How very sad indeed. Please get your daughter to check the insurance out. When we signed for our mortgage it was obligatory to take out mortgage insurance, this is different from life insurance.


Thankyou, will double check
Peter


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

So far only the word partner has been mentioned. Surely the situation will be considerably different between two people living together and a married couple?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The Embassy websiste is:
https://www.gov.uk/government/world/organisations/british-embassy-madrid#our-services

From Marbella, your nearest contact point for help from the UK Government is:
British Consulate Malaga
Calle Mauricio Moro Pareto, 2 
Edificio Eurocom
29006 Malaga 
Spain

Email
[email protected]

Fax
+34 95 235 9211

Telephone enquiries:
902 109 356 (in Spain)
+34 913 342 194 (outside Spain)

Access and opening times: The consulate is open to visitors Monday to Friday from 9am to 1pm, excluding public holidays.

The FCO website is on:
https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain


----------



## esorave13 (Jul 23, 2013)

Calas felices said:


> So far only the word partner has been mentioned. Surely the situation will be considerably different between two people living together and a married couple?


Thanks,yes they were just about to get married, but had been living together
for 10 years.
Peter.


----------



## esorave13 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thankyou so much for trying to help we will follow up ASAP.
Peter.


----------



## esorave13 (Jul 23, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> The Embassy websiste is:
> https://www.gov.uk/government/world/organisations/british-embassy-madrid#our-services
> 
> From Marbella, your nearest contact point for help from the UK Government is:
> ...


Thankyou very much ,we will follow up,you people are very kind.
Peter.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

esorave13 said:


> Thankyou very much ,we will follow up,you people are very kind.
> Peter.


In Spanish, the expression is "De nada" = Don't mention it.

We do our best to help where we can but sometimes we do have to tell people that their plans and ideas are either impossible or even illegal and often they are not very happy to hear that. So it _is_ nice to get thanks occasionally.

Alan


----------

